# bunion surgery and running



## 20148

Has anyone had experience with running after bunion surgery (breaking of the first metatarsal and realignment)? I had my right foot done beginning of June and my doctor cleared me to run after about 8-9 weeks. Possibly a bit premature? I felt great, but after running a few times, I developed a pain on the top side of my 2/3rd metatarsal (don't know specifically which). My doctor said that I possibly developed a stress fracture. X-rays didn't show anything, but laying off the foot for a few weeks seemed to cure it. Also, I still seem to have a small amount of pain on my lower metatarsals especially when I walk barefoot (which has been very minimal these days) - it's on the underside, and seems almost like they are crowding a nerve. Anyway, the pain is completely gone from my big toe and joint - that part is definitely 100% improvement, to the point that I've just had the right foot done too. But still worried about the long term affects with running and the affects on the biometrics. Biking and eliptical seem to be no problem, but I really do like running, and am hoping that it's not going to be an issue. Maybe orthodics once my second foot has healed?Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M.

No personal experience. If it were me once things were healed up I'd go to a good running shoe store where they can evaluate your feet to see what shoes are best would be something I would do.I cannot run (my joints are too loose and my ankles and then knees would just get too abused) but I do walk. Last spring I walked a half-marathon and getting a good pair of shoes from a place that really can evaluate your feet (and I had a friend who trained to do that with me) made a huge difference compared to what shoes I normally pick out for myself.I'd also check in with the doctor to see if you need orthotics or other additional support you can't get with just a shoe.K.


----------



## Tiss

pluxton, I had bunion surgery last October. I too have been a runner for most of my adult life. I am now 50. I am amazed at different doctor's protocols for bunions. Two of my sisters have had it done---we've all had it done by different doctors. One sister had no physical therapy of any kind, the other had some stretches to do. Me on the other hand, had to soak, stretch, exericise the joint, etc for a full 3 months and she instruced me to NOT train for any race for a full YEAR. I am not a doctor but I just can't believe that after 9 weeks that you would even feel like running--I sure didn't!! Did you have a tendon replaced too? I am now walking and do fine with that and have incorporated some running which is OK--not great. I could have started running around 16 weeks (very slow at block interval not 1/2 mile intervals) but I was too lazy so here I am just starting back. I would get your foot checked ASAP. You don't want to be in a situation where you have tiny fracture or something. Take it easy. It's not as easy a surgery to recover from than most realize!Good luck. Tiss


----------



## 20148

Thanks for your replies Kathleen and Tiss,I did not have any tendon work, just the bunion, and I had pretty good range of motion on my big toe. I actually felt pretty good too, and had been doing the stationary bike after about 4 weeks (I've had no problem with that). I did feel good enough to have the other foot done, as that was causing me more pain than anything - and ironically it will keep me doing anything too strenuous for a good couple months!  At 35, I feel that my recovery has been pretty positive, especially the bunion work that was done. I think I just might have expected the rest of my foot to perform as it did before I was off it for 2 months. One doesn't realize that even little metatarsals need warming up too!  I'm back into recovery mode for my other foot (just had the surgery last week), so I'll be taking it easy for a while. My doctor did give me some generic orthodics which are better than what's originally in the running shoe, but not as good as custom orthodics. I just got new shoes last December (as Kathleen recommended - going to a good running store and having them fit me), but that didn't resolve the pain, which is why I followed up with the surgery. So I think next steps are to heal (both feet), then get some custom orthodics along with possibly another trip to the running store. But biking might have to be the sport of choice for awhile.Thanks again for your comments - if you hear or read anything about bunions messing up the biometrics, please let me know.


----------



## Tiss

pluxton, I have worn custom orthotics for 20 years and they are amazing. I would recommend those highly. They are different from the generic ones. I think age is a great factor for you in recovering. My youngest sister had her bunionectomy in her 30s and has fared the best of any of us.


----------



## 22989

> quote:Originally posted by pluxton:Has anyone had experience with running after bunion surgery (breaking of the first metatarsal and realignment)? I had my right foot done beginning of June and my doctor cleared me to run after about 8-9 weeks. Possibly a bit premature? I felt great, but after running a few times, I developed a pain on the top side of my 2/3rd metatarsal (don't know specifically which). My doctor said that I possibly developed a stress fracture. X-rays didn't show anything, but laying off the foot for a few weeks seemed to cure it. Also, I still seem to have a small amount of pain on my lower metatarsals especially when I walk barefoot (which has been very minimal these days) - it's on the underside, and seems almost like they are crowding a nerve. Anyway, the pain is completely gone from my big toe and joint - that part is definitely 100% improvement, to the point that I've just had the right foot done too. But still worried about the long term affects with running and the affects on the biometrics. Biking and eliptical seem to be no problem, but I really do like running, and am hoping that it's not going to be an issue. Maybe orthodics once my second foot has healed?Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Hi, I read your e-mail and was so glad to have made a contact about this surgery. I am very active exercise wise. I am going to have surgery in October and need a support group to have contact with someone while I am recouping. Can you tell me about your surgery. How much pain to expect after?


----------



## 20148

I would be more than happy to share my experience and be a sound board when you have the surgery. It seems like every procedure/situation is different. I had the typical surgery done where they do a V cut into the first metatarsal, reallign it, and use two small screws to stabilize. He also shaved off some of the end of the bone so that it sticks out even less.I was out of surgery and back home in about 2-3 hours. The first day you are still numb from the local, so I didn't have a whole lot of discomfort. By the time you get feeling back in your foot, I think the worst of the pain is probably gone. I was on motrin, and then used Vicadin at night, which ensured a good nights sleep. I only used Vicadin for the first two nights, which should indicate to you how quickly the recovery was going, but I'm also not a big fan of drugs such as that, so I tried to minimize my intake. I had the surgery on Thursday, was on crutches through the weekend, and by Tuesday, for my followup appt, he had me in a surgical walking shoe. 10 days later, I hardly have a limp. Icing and elevation are key - they are definitely essential to the healing process. So follow your Dr's orders on time and amount of icing. Let me know if there is other information you want me to comment on - for my first surgery I was on the stationary bike (with surgical shoe) after about 2-3 weeks, and had no issues. I expect that will be the same for this one also. I'll probably take it slower doing anything else, as you've probably read my earlier posts.Glad to be of help, and it's comforting to get in touch with others having the same experience.


----------



## 22989

Hi, Thanks for responding. My doctor wants to do the exact surgery. I am so concerned about the exercise. Seems you are having not trouble getting your exercise in. I swim and do bench aerobics, but I don't have an exercise bike. I ordered Stay Fit in Bed and some chair exercise book. I am going to an orthopedi surgeon and he isn't recommending the ice after. I went to a pediatric surgeon and he was for it. I wonder why. I thought the ortho surg would be better. Any ideas about that? Thanks for being a support partner.


----------



## 20148

Interesting about the no icing bit - I would have no idea who would be the better resourse. I usually elevated whenever I iced, and found that my foot felt somewhat better after I did that, but it could have been from the elevation just as much as from the ice. I had a podiatrist do my surgeries, but only because that's who my general practitioner suggested. I actually should have gotten another opinion from the ortho surgeon just for a different take, but felt comfortable with the podiatrist I selected. Either way, I think you should be fine. I like to swim too, but wasn't able to do that for a good 6 weeks or so after my first foot - the Dr. thought the flapping of my foot would not be good for it. I did hang out in the pool with my kids after about 7 weeks, and I could see what he meant - the water resistance is a bit unnerving. But I did do some laps a few weeks ago and it felt fine. Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## 17796

I'm 27 years old and I have bunions. I have this bone deformity for as long as I can remember. It didn't hurt before but last year I noticed it started causing some discomfort to me. I'm also an avid jogger and I feel like I can't really jog properly anymore because my feet hurts too much. Even when I walk, they hurt somewhat. I also go dancing and I don't feel like dancing anymore. I've seen two podiatrists and I had 2 x-rays but they both don't recommend I do the surgery unless I can't walk at all. I want to do the surgery to correct it. What should I do now?


----------



## 20148

Well, I'm certainly not a Dr., so can't really speak to your situation. But I'm curious if either of the Dr's did an angle measurement of your metatarsal joint. Normal angles are on the order of 6-8 degrees. Mine was 13-14 degrees. At about 15 degrees, my podiatrist was saying that they typically do a different surgery for anything over 15 degrees - where they actually address the issue at the joint rather than cutting the metatarsal bone. Doing the surgery at the joint actually has a much longer recovery time, where you can't walk on it for 6 weeks (with my surgery I was up and walking on it after 4-6 days). So he said I could wait if I want and treat it with orthodics and wider shoes, but highly recommended that it be done before it hit that 15 degree mark. Mine hurt pretty badly too, and I put up with the pain for about 1-2 years before having it done (I was pregnant with my second when it really started hurting, and then after that didn't want to be caring for an infant/toddler while being laid up). So hopefully that measurement will give you somewhat of a gauge as to when they prefer to do surgery, and what types. If it's really bothering you, you might want to find a 3rd opinion. Good luck!Patty


----------



## *Luna*

A lot of bunion sufferers don't wear shoes that fit properly. I strongly advise anyone who has them to get fitted at a shoe store that actually measures your arch (in addition to your toes) and FITS your shoes. Not every running store will, but many cities will have a shoe store with trained professionals or even certified pedorthists who can help you. Sometimes new shoes are enough to stop the pain


----------



## Tiss

Nolove, I find it really interesting that your doctor wants to "wait until you can't walk anymore". Wow, that is totally outdated protocol. Bunions are often hereditary--every female back to my great-grma had bunions. My grmother was crippled with them. My mom had a double bunionectomy in the 70's. Three out of the 5 sisters have had bunionectomies (I had one last year). Now, most doctors do not want to wait because the younger you have the surgery the better you recover. I would get another opinion or even 2 or 3 more. Good luck. Tiss


----------



## 15745

I had bunion surgeries in 2005. My left foot in August, 2005; right foot December, 2005; and then my big toe on my right foot was straightened in March, 2006 because it healed a bit crooked. I am a recreational runner but am just now beginning to run again because my big toe had a weird sensation for a long time. My doctor (who is a runner too) told me to take it easy for a while because it could take a year for the sensation to completely disappear. The front part of your foot on the big toe side take a lot of pounding when running. I did some reading about this and learned the bones do take a long time to heal after surgery. I would recommend not running seriously for at least 5 - 6 months after the surgery. Remember we are on our feet constantly; feet are not like an arm that can be put in a sling and with little to no weight/pressure on it. Bones need time to heal. I did other activities such as salsa, boxing and pilates classes as an alternate to running. I do wear insoles prescribed by a doctor and feel comfortable with them. I hope this info is useful.


----------



## 21584

Hi, I had bunion surgery just four weeks ago, and at the age of 29, I feel extemely limited by the slow recovery and my inability to go very far or go out really (I live in NYC -- lots of walking). It seems that stress fractures are common post-surgically and I do not want to push the envelope. However it seems that some of you have begun biking after just four weeks. That is good news, as my podiatrist recommended against it until week six, and I am looking for an excuse to begin sooner. . . I cannot think of a single reason biking would harm the foot at this point. I also had the first metatarsal osteotomy (with the wedge resection and reapproximation with two screws). The pain I felt the first days after surgery was certainly impressive (the local block only lasted about one to two hours after surgery), and actually brought this tough cookie to tears. For now, there is not a lot swelling in the area, unless the foot is dependent for longer than a minute or two, but I am planning a trip to Greece in two months and am hoping for some serious hiking and mountain climibing. As a doctor, I know I am the worst kind of patient, but life has to go on! All of you who have had the second foot done have my respect. I don't think I can go through this again. . .


----------



## 21584

Reading over my previous entry I see that I never fully explained why recovery is so painful. I love my podiatrist, but she is very conservative and would not be happier with me doing anything other than sitting at home all day with my feet elevated, which is not compatible with my lifestyle, and unrealistic for my work. She also gave me an orthopedic shoe to wear that functions based on "reverse heel" technology, which takes most of the weight off the forefoot while walking. This shoe is actually a medieval torture device that I believe is causing me to have achilles tendonitis and putting too much pressure on the outside of my foot. I cannot walk on it for longer than ten feet without feeling extreme discomfort. I actually decided to purchase Teva sandals that can be adjusted with velcro and fit over my aced-bandaged foot comfortably. I have been walking in them very easily and almost without pain. It's week four, and my last x-ray showed great healing. Hopefully it's not too early for this, but whomever invented the reverse-heel shoe should actually be forced to wear it for six weeks himself in punishment -- it is unrealistic and I think evern harmful! Doing passive range of motion excercises goes without saying in helping with recovery.


----------



## Tiss

Hang in there. I had my surgery oct 05 and it took a full year to heal and then some. You are doing pretty well for 4 weeks i'd say. But it is a harder surgery than i expected.


----------



## 20148

Smuckers Fruit,Sorry your recovery has been painful - it does truly get better as time goes on. I might have been one of the posts you were referring to about biking after only four weeks. I should correct myself - I was on the stationary bike, with the surgical shoe, after only 4 weeks. There was never any way I would have gotten my swollen foot into a biking shoe after only 4 weeks. I'm like you in that I'm fairly active, and itching to get out. However, the increased likelihood of stress fractures is very real. I've suffered them after both surgeries, as a result of running. My doctor gave the okay after 9 weeks on the first foot - too early. So the second foot I waited about 4 1/2 months - still too early. The 2nd metatarsal just couldn't handle it, and it was a hill that did me in - so be careful with the hiking and climbing in the mountains - especially if you are doing uphill work. It's been 7 months now since the 2nd foot, 2 1/2 months after the stress fracture, and I'm trying the running bit again, but no hills and small miles. So far so good. I will say that the first foot I had done last June is 100%, and I've never been painfree in my feet before, but I can say that about my first foot now. So it was well worth the surgery.Good luck with recovery!


----------



## 21490

Pluxton,Thanks for the heads up on the stress fractures. I was planning on doing a small (2 miles) race 3 months after surgery, but sounds like a bad idea. I'm 28 and had my left foot done 2 weeks ago (bunion and bunionette). So far so good. I was on a stationary bike in a week (no resistance) in the surgical shoe. Maybe I need to take it easier. Even now I'm really glad I had the surgery cause my foot feels more stable. Can't wait to get the right one over with...


----------



## 22989

Hi, I joined this group in Oct, but there wasn't much going on. I was surprised when I saw your posting pop up. I had surgery on Aprio 9 and am doing great because he used a disolving pin. I had a metal rod sticking out my foot in Oct. I couldn't move any of my toes for months. But I did go to a Christmas Party on Dec 16th and danced every dance. That wasn't too smart. It didn't seem to hurt it. Probably because I had that metal pin. I intend to be quieter this go round. I drove after three weeks last time, but I have the boot on the right foot now. Do you think I can drive with it? I am gettingn the stitches out on Thursday. I am just about stir crazy in this housee all ready. Good thing I have friends who will drive me arounds. Let me know how all of you are doing and if you are driving with the right foot in the boot. AS for that walking shoe- It is a torture shoe. It ruined my ankle. I finally got my ankle to work.


----------

